# First post



## mrx007 (Oct 8, 2008)

Whats going on all. !st post. 

Am a proud pit owner. Have a 3 year old brindle female. "Babie" And am picking up "Mack" from the breeder either tomorrow or Friday. He is 2 months old.
UKC, CKC Registered. Father was a, triple Purple Ribbon winner, Best in state Champ. Mother was, a single Purple Ribbon winner. "only one show under her collar"

Well came for info to read. A lot I still need to learn, about raising dogs/ breeding. Need to soak it all in.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Welcome. Just so you know, Purple Ribbon isn't an award. All it means is that a dog has had 3 generations behind it registered with the UKC. Unfortunately, people use the PR tagline to sell puppies. There is no such thing as a triple purple ribbon winner. I've also never heard of best in state champ. Does your breeder have a website?

Sorry to sound so negative. I hope your breeder isn't ripping you off, and I hope the pup is everything you're looking for.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwww, she is gorgeous and I definitely can't wait to see pics of the pup as he gets older!!  Nice meeting you and welcome!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey welcome to the site. Hope you like it here and stick around. About the PR, Bahamas post is correct, its not an award or anything, it just has to do with litters produced. As far as the state champ thing? That could be with the CKC, I would look into it and ask to see the papers. Ask to see the trophies/ribbons if you are buying the dog based on performances from the parents and are looking to show yourself. Just trying to lend a hand here.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You have a beautiful dog. Hope you like it here.


----------

